# For all you want-a-be's



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's a WTF moment.

Dennis (Dirishman) texted me these pictures a few minutes ago.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Isn't texting and driving a  in Ill?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2140923 said:


> Isn't texting and driving a  in Ill?


I think they're so communist\nannystatist you're not even supposed to use a phone whilst driving. Unless it's speaker of bluetooth.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Speaking of Mark.,...

I received your text, no need for the story cause the one I'll tell will be better.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2140925 said:


> Speaking of Mark.,...
> 
> I received your text, no need for the story cause the one I'll tell will be better.


It would seem the skid that Mark parked in the pond is going to be used to load the dump.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maybe Ryan will tell us where "downriver" is. 

Then again, after the crap Defcon and I gave him, he might not.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Definitely a WTF moment. My question is does he have something rigged up for brakes? Or did he simply hook a compressor to the gladhands to release the brakes, and simply using just the truck brakes?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It can't be legal.

Least I would hope not


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2140928 said:


> Maybe Ryan will tell us where "downriver" is.
> 
> Then again, after the crap Defcon and I gave him, he might not.


We all know how you LOVE trailers, why don't you give that a try this winter, maybe with one of your tractors on it while you're at it. Haha


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If its an RE-6 valve set up, it doesn't have spring brakes. Any way I see it, he should be in jail for that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks new, maybe it's just a hotshot driver delivering it? 

Why jail?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2141143 said:


> Looks new, maybe it's just a hotshot driver delivering it?
> 
> Why jail?


Or preoccupied with peeling a banana.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Wonder if he has a" banana union" card?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I almost feel sorry for the monkey.


----------



## ThatGuySnowPlow (Dec 6, 2015)

Want a be's? We know how to do it!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ThatGuySnowPlow;2141421 said:


> Want a be's? We know how to do it!


I like it. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ThatGuySnowPlow;2141421 said:


> Want a be's? We know how to do it!





Mark Oomkes;2141423 said:


> I like it. Thumbs Up


Just needs a Chiquita Banana logo on the door....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2140925 said:


> Speaking of Mark.,...
> 
> I received your text, no need for the story cause the one I'll tell will be better.


how did you get that pic. This happened about 20 miles east me. We heard the guy forgot to pull his air brake button when he parked it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2141448 said:


> how did you get that pic. This happened about 20 miles east me. We heard the guy forgot to pull his air brake button when he parked it.


What a moron.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2141448 said:


> how did you get that pic.


The information hi-way called, The PlowSite Underground Network.......


----------

